# When do bf'ed newborns/infants stop pooping 235252x/day?



## DoomaYula (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm just curious. Changing diapers is cool and all, just wondering if there will ever be a day when I don't have to wash CDs. I have 36 pfs and that's like BARELY enough.


----------



## crunchymamatobe (Jul 8, 2004)

My son used to poo during or immediately after nursing. Every single time. Until he was about three-four months old. By the time he was six months old, he only had a couple of poopy dipes a day. By eight months, he was (and still is, mostly) having one major big scary poo every other morning. Messier at the time, but easier in terms of changing/washing.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I think it was around 3 months for my dd. She had poop with almost every diaper. Then she went to once every day or two, and then had a phase where it was once every 5-7 days. Now it's every day or every other day (at 8 months). I know it's a TON of diapers, but it will pass.


----------



## DoomaYula (Aug 22, 2006)

Well, and also everyone talks about co-sleeping and how you just "sleep through the nursing" and I'm thinking, How can you sleep through it when you have to get up to change poopy diapers all the time?!?!?


----------



## amaretto (Aug 16, 2007)

Until about 1mo, it was 10x/day for DD. Then, it was once a day for 5-6 months. Then, it was once every 3 days, until she started having more solids. Now (14mo) it is once or twice every day.

The sleeping through bf was feasible for us only after 4-5 mo, it was when we started cosleeping.


----------



## twilight girl (Mar 7, 2002)

We're at 11 weeks, and around one poop x day, maximum 2. He's been this way for probably 2-3 weeks.

Gotta love him, though, even in the very early days he was not a nighttime pooper


----------



## delphiniumpansy (Mar 1, 2007)

I would say around 2-3 mos, my dd started pooping 5-6 times a day instead of 10-15. At around 3-4 mos, she also started going back to sleep after night nursing in bed and did not poop at night anymore. I stopped getting up to change dipes at night around this time. She still pees and is in sposies at night so I get to go back to sleep now.

When she was a brand newbie, I did not night nurse well and used to get up and pick her up and bring her to my boob and then change her dipe. Now that she is almost 5 mos, I sidelie nurse and don't change the sposie until am. She now has 1-3 huge poops a day.


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

2 mo today abnd we are down to two poops a day.

Wendi


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

Right around 6 weeks is when she stopped pooping after every feeding. Then a few weeks later she would even skip a day here and there. Now at 6 months (no solids yet), Avery poops every other day, and its usually twice on those days.


----------



## jillian+1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowpansy* 
When she was a brand newbie, I did not night nurse well and used to get up and pick her up and bring her to my boob and then change her dipe. Now that she is almost 5 mos, I sidelie nurse and don't change the sposie until am.









:

For me it was about 2 months when she got good enough at latching herself and keeping her nose out of my boob and wasn't pooping with every feed. That's when we switched to sposies at night and not changing her until the morning.


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YumaDoula* 
Well, and also everyone talks about co-sleeping and how you just "sleep through the nursing" and I'm thinking, How can you sleep through it when you have to get up to change poopy diapers all the time?!?!?

That's what men are for.


----------



## DoomaYula (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe* 
That's what men are for.

LOL. Yeah, I just feel like since I'm already fairly awake (still trying to get the hang of the latch without suffocating her on my 42F torpedos) I might as well do it...


----------



## ~Em~ (Oct 4, 2007)

Between 6 and 8w old each of my boys stopped with the poop-per-feed and went to a much more reasonable schedule. DS2 went straight to 1 poo per day at ~6w and is still there at 2.5 - you could set your clock by him!


----------



## sunshine's mama (Mar 3, 2007)

2 months here....

she's down to once, maybe twice a day....

sometimes she'll skip a day and then look out!!!


----------



## CanidFL (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jillian+1* 







:

For me it was about 2 months when she got good enough at latching herself and keeping her nose out of my boob and wasn't pooping with every feed. That's when we switched to sposies at night and not changing her until the morning.

Just out of curiosity..why do you use sposies at night? DS doesn't poop at night but we put in a fleece liner and it seems fine. We change his diaper at about 12am then not again till 6:30 or whenever he gets up for the day. He doesn't get a rash or anything so I was wondering what the benefit of sposies at night is.

To OP my son is 9 weeks and is popping about 2 times a day now. Sometimes more but it's better then then 10-12 times a day in the beginning lol.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

My kids are almost nine months old and still pooping multiple times a day. (My first DD was down to one a day by this age.) DD2 doesn't poop at night anymore, though. DS usually doesn't, but occasionally I'll roll over to nurse him at night and he'll be stinking like a sewer...







: and then I gotta drag myself up and change him and then of course he's wide awake and it takes AGES to get him back to sleep... So I'm right there with you wondering-- when will the pooping slow down?


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

tristan is almost 6 weeks now (how on earth did that happen?!?!?!?!?) and he's slowed down a lot- its still a few times a day, but not every diaper any more


----------



## jillian+1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CanidFL* 
Just out of curiosity..why do you use sposies at night? DS doesn't poop at night but we put in a fleece liner and it seems fine. We change his diaper at about 12am then not again till 6:30 or whenever he gets up for the day.

My dd goes to sleep for the night at 9 or 10 and doesn't get up until about 9 am. That's a lotta pee! She's not a big napper so I'd hate to get her up to change her, and the sposies do keep her skin drier. I know I'm not the crunchiest mom but we do what works for us.


----------



## Rhannie (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Llyra* 
My kids are almost nine months old and still pooping multiple times a day. (My first DD was down to one a day by this age.) DD2 doesn't poop at night anymore, though. DS usually doesn't, but occasionally I'll roll over to nurse him at night and he'll be stinking like a sewer...







: So I'm right there with you wondering-- when will the pooping slow down?

My DD was pooping multiple times a day (really foamy watery stuff) until she was about 3 or 4 months old. Then she switched to off and on sometimes green and sometimes yellow multiple times a day pooping. Around 6 months we got everything straightened out and she was irregular, but no more than once a day most of the time. Now (at 13 months) she only has multiple BMs when she eats something that disagrees with her.

BUT this wasn't an uninfluenced progression--at around 8 weeks I noticed she'd be really cranky and gassy when I ate soy. So I started cutting it out of my diet. Soy is in everything so it took a while until I was able to get completely away from it. That was about 6 months. We did a bit of traveling around that time, so there were some exposures to soy and that influenced the irregularity. But I had also started consuming more dairy (we live in Japan and were visiting the US and my sister is a dairyaholic).
Anyway, to make a long story short now that DD and I are off Dairy, Soy and wheat she only goes once a day and is VERY regular and so much more happy.

So at 9 months if they are eating solids and pooping more than 3 times a day (one for each meal) I would look into food issues. (Especially if your kids had colic or eczema or other lingering "baby things" like cradle cap or baby acne), swift mood swings, etc. Feel free to PM me if you want more info--I don't look at the board often.

Rhannie


----------



## CanidFL (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jillian+1* 
My dd goes to sleep for the night at 9 or 10 and doesn't get up until about 9 am. That's a lotta pee! She's not a big napper so I'd hate to get her up to change her, and the sposies do keep her skin drier. I know I'm not the crunchiest mom but we do what works for us.

ok that makes sense. Maybe once my son starts sleeping longer we will do that too. My midwife mentioned something about it and I didn't think much of it because we do cloth diapers. I see how using sposies at night can be a help though.


----------



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

Mine had a bowel movement every feeding (at least) until he started solids at 6 months. He still has 3-4 a day.


----------

